# W101 error?



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

I have a new Orbea rise, and in the middle of my ride yesterday I got a "W101" error on the screen and the motor shut down. I tried restarting, but same error. Looking it up, I think it has something to do with the speed sensor. It makes sense since it stopped registering speed as well. 

Before I take it in to the shop (it's a long drive to get there), is there anything I can do to try to fix it? I checked the magnet on the rotor, and it's still there, and the sensor seems ok too. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Have reached out to Orbea?


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> Have reached out to Orbea?


I just dropped it off at the bike shop. Hopefully it's an easy warantee fix.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Update: The bike shop said they fixed it by doing a firmware update to the motor. Has anyone else had experience with this?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Shimano recently updated their technical website, si.shimano.com, to be easier to navigate. There is a section for error codes/light flashes (if applicable for the part) under the top menu, to the right.

W101, and similar codes from other manufacturers, is usually a magnet/sensor alignment problem on new bikes. That said, sometimes software updates fix problems, too.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Can software updates be obtained and installed by the bike owner?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Can software updates be obtained and installed by the bike owner?


-ish. If the system has bluetooth connectivity (the newer STEPs systems do), you can connect it to E-TUBE project with a compatible smartphone. You can change most of the settings of the systems using that, as well as push _most_ updates. Anything that is deemed a "critical" update where failure to write couldn't be recovered using the smartphone app requires that the system be hard-wired to a PCE-02 and connected to a desktop; as far as I'm aware, there aren't any STEPs updates that require that.

When they updated the app the last time, they included the error code lists internally--like modern OBD2 scanners meant for mechanics--so you don't have to go digging for what the code means.


----------



## thebenskiii (5 mo ago)

Log into it with your E tube app on bluetooth. It will tell you what is up in the codes section. There has definitely been some updates last month for most of the common Shimano modules so definitely do the updates. Make sure your speed sensor is inline with the sensor on the wheel and is attached properly. Failing those making any difference you may need to drop back with your dealer. We recently had a bike that had been frame wrapped by a small boutique company and on removing motor covers, we found that the connections hadn't been pressed home properly with the Shimano tube tool. They were just loosely pressed. If the speed sensor cable (the slotted one) is loose it would also throw that error


----------

